# Thermacell Fresh Earth scented pads



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone use these? And are they good for ground blinds? Not sure about the impacts of breathing in that stuff in such tight quarters.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

thermo cells work great, just keep the windows open.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Another idea*

Put it outside the blind on the downwind side?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They're fine...just smell different from the regular ones.

Putting it outside on the down wind side won't help you at all.

It goes inside the blind.

TH


----------



## Bass14 (Oct 7, 2015)

They work great.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone noticed any adverse affect to the deer?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Doesn't bother the deer at my place or anywhere I've hunted.

TH


----------

